# JINAN | Ronghui Center | 189m | 39 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Jinan* is the capital city of Shandong Province in Northern China.

*Thread on Gaoloumi:* 【主体】嵘汇中心|188.7米|39层

*Renders posted by Gaoloumi user K-M-A:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Topped out!

*April 9:*








By 后宰门街 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 26 by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------

